# FS/FT: silver aro, black ghost knifefish, geo daemons



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Black ghost knifefish - 5 inches - $12
9+" silver arowana with one drop eye - $25
Geophagus daemon 3" x 5 - $50 for all 5

or trade for cories or australian rainbows... might consider some hardy plants that don't need much light


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

do you have any pics of the geo's


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

The geos look just like the geo you'd get when you google it.
They are very pretty.  I saw them in person.
Joseph's tank is immaculate. I'd say the geo are very well taken care of.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Zenin.

Doug, I will try to get photos. If you click the video for the rotkeil, you can see one of them to the left.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

geos on hold... willing to trade rotkeil severum for some cories


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

geos on hold... everything else gone... just added black ghost knife fish


----------



## crazeycat (Apr 22, 2010)

*black knife fish*

pmed you for black knife fish


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

geos gone... black ghost knife fish on hold


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

If bgk doesn't go, let me know.... i'm interested and can p/u


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

added silver arowana - has one drop eye


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

added geo daemons and reduced price on other fishes


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

SOLD! Thanks!


----------

